# Algae eater



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I want an algae eater that will go good with angel fish. I know there is a rubber lipped pleco but are there an other ones?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nerite snails. They're very efficient wiping off several kinds of algae but you have to make sure your pH and hardness levels are high to avoid shell erosions. Nerites are very beautiful and are quite long-lived in comparison to most species. Test your pH and KH so I can help you from there.


----------



## FordMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Oto cats are small but effective. Another nice pleco is the bristle nosed cat fish. Both are from the same region as your angels. Further more mollies and sword tails are pretty voratious algea eats if slightly starved of other foods.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

My p.h is about 6.8 and my water is super soft. Like 75. How about a chiness algae eater?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ahhh...Nerites aren't the option here. Otos will do fine although in most cass, an adult angel may attempt to eat one which may kill both in the process due to the spine but this isn't usually the case with scalares fortunately.

CAEs are nasty fish as adults. Not a good option.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Discusgirl18 said:


> My p.h is about 6.8 and my water is super soft. Like 75. How about a chiness algae eater?


 chinese algae eaters don't really eat algae, id go with either ottos or snails, or certain kinds of plecos.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 16, 2009)

Never had any luck with Chinese algae eaters, but do love the bushy nose pleco(top choice)


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have had really good experiance with CAE. The ones i have had always do a good job cleaning and arent agressive when older MAYBE bc they had a big space? I dont know I just think the ones that all look like the regular plecos dont as good of a job.


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ummm why not try a SIAMESE algea eater? I have two of them (one in each tank) and they work on algae like a vaccum!I've read that SAE's are the only algae eaters that eat BBA algae..... They are peaceful and they grow to be about 5 or 6 inches...
You can not have one if you have a redtail shark though, they are NOT compatible...
You should either have just one...or 6 but nothing in between....


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

veganchick said:


> chinese algae eaters don't really eat algae, id go with either ottos or snails, or certain kinds of plecos.


 Right and wrong. Chinese algae eaters as juveniles stick to algae as their primary diet however they will also consume anything else provided to them. Adults on the other hand eventually develop a taste for slime coating by other fish and resort to it as their protein source. Once they reach a length of 4-5 inches, their overall temperament changes and they become aggressive chasing small fish constantly while harassing the large ones as they suck their slime coats. Damaged slime coats leave the victim prone to skin diseases and several other health issues.

Snails are out of the question. Discusgirl has clarified in one of her threads the water conditions which will not permit the snails to thrive for a long time. Calcium sources are very important but these also alter the water chemistry which can prove detrimental for most fish that originated from soft acidic waters leaving them more prone to bacterial infections. Not all snails are algae eaters. This is another factor to consider when suggesting snails for algae eating purposes.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Discusgirl18 said:


> I have had really good experiance with CAE. The ones i have had always do a good job cleaning and arent agressive when older MAYBE bc they had a big space? I dont know I just think the ones that all look like the regular plecos dont as good of a job.


 Regular ones would be common plecos. These do not do a good job consuming algae rather they prefer other food options. You are looking for bristlenose plecos, _Sturisoma panamense_, L010a or clown plecos (_Panaque maccus_).


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Even Mystery snails wouldnt do good? O and my water is 0 hardness by thy way I tested it today. Ph is 7.2


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your water conditions are far from ideal for healthy shell growth.


----------



## Discusgirl18 (Oct 12, 2007)

Well darn I really like mystery snails Thanks for all the help.


----------

